# Naso Tangs



## johnnynuke (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm considering adding a Naso Tang to my 120 gallon aquarium. Not sure if I'll go for the Blond Naso Tang or the "regular" Naso. When doing some research on them, I've noticed that "male" Naso's costs about 50% more. Are their colors that much better? Are they hardier? Can anyone who has them tell me if it's worth the difference in price??

Thanks,
John


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Just got off of the phone with a marine biologist buddy of mine and the answers are, yes, yes and yes. He said 50% may be a little steep but the male is definitely a better catch. Oops, no pun intended.


----------



## johnnynuke (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks!! I really appreciate the effort.

John


----------

